# Enclosure Problems



## Apestabrook (May 6, 2018)

New to the forums, I just ordered my first T off net bugs website, I went with the Eupalaestrus campestratus, i got a 10 gallon aquarium and a metal mesh top, the top has a bit of wiggle room and the clamps I was given dont seem to secure the top down very well. 

What would you guys recommend for a top, and how to fasten it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (May 6, 2018)

Mesh screens are a no go as T's can and will get the hooks on the end of their stuck in it, this can lead to falls and injury or death. What you could do is replace the mesh with an acrylic sheet with holes drilled in for ventilation, but it may be easier for you just to go to the local Walmart or dollar store and get a plastic tub. How big is the T in question? Because it could also be possible that a 10 gallon aquarium is way too large for your spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 6, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Mesh screens are a no go as T's can and will get the hooks on the end of their stuck in it, this can lead to falls and injury or death. What you could do is replace the mesh with an acrylic sheet with holes drilled in for ventilation, but it may be easier for you just to go to the local Walmart or dollar store and get a plastic tub. How big is the T in question? Because it could also be possible that a 10 gallon aquarium is way too large for your spider.


Thats a very good question, i was trying to be preemptive and get it's home all setup so it would be ready when it got here, but when i ordered it, the only information was this "1/4-1/3" spiderlings " under the title. I'm not sure what that refers to.


----------



## tewebag (May 6, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Thats a very good question, i was trying to be preemptive and get it's home all setup so it would be ready when it got here, but when i ordered it, the only information was this "1/4-1/3" spiderlings " under the title. I'm not sure what that refers to.


That refers to the dls of the tarantula. Basically means you will have a tiny spider in a huge container, you need something a lot smaller than a ten gallon.


----------



## Greasylake (May 6, 2018)

At that size a deli cup like this would be much more appropriate. A 1/2 inch spider would never been seen in a 10 gallon tank, youd probably lose it in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 6, 2018)

tewebag said:


> That refers to the dls of the tarantula. Basically means you will have a tiny spider in a huge container, you need something a lot smaller than a ten gallon.


forgive me, im a newb, but what is dls? I know these are very slow growing species, so would it be quite a while before I would actually need a 10 gallon? what size would you suggest? something like a tupaware with holes in it or maybe something like a 2.5 gal?


----------



## Greasylake (May 6, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> forgive me, im a newb, but what is dls? I know these are very slow growing species, so would it be quite a while before I would actually need a 10 gallon? what size would you suggest? something like a tupaware with holes in it or maybe something like a 2.5 gal?


Diagonal leg span is length from the end of the rear left leg to the end of the front right leg. Look at the picture I attached, that's an appropriate size enclosure for a spiderling of that size.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 6, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> At that size a deli cup like this would be much more appropriate. A 1/2 inch spider would never been seen in a 10 gallon tank, youd probably lose it in there.


Like those ones they put salad dressing in?


----------



## Greasylake (May 6, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Like those ones they put salad dressing in?


Yeah like when you go to a restaurant and they give you dressing to go. Small containers like this prevent the spider from burrowing and allows for a better feeding response, easier monitoring and they essentially adopt the entire container as their burrow. It makes your life easier until they're big enough for an upgrade.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 6, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Yeah like when you go to a restaurant and they give you dressing to go. Small containers like this prevent the spider from burrowing and allows for a better feeding response, easier monitoring and they essentially adopt the entire container as their burrow. It makes your life easier until they're big enough for an upgrade.


should i still put substrate in the container?


----------



## Greasylake (May 6, 2018)

Yep but just a small amount, just enough to cover the bottom. The substrate should have a little bit of moisture, but not so much that its soaking wet. Also, I hear the species you got grows very slowly, so be prepared to do some waiting.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Yep but just a small amount, just enough to cover the bottom. The substrate should have a little bit of moisture, but not so much that its soaking wet. Also, I hear the species you got grows very slowly, so be prepared to do some waiting.


very much appreciated, I overnighted it so it doesnt spend a lot of time in a box

i guessing i might be able to just keep it in the container it comes in if thats the case.

I actually have a small container that had chocolates in it thats a decent size, ill take a pic













Containers



__ Apestabrook
__ May 7, 2018
__ 1


----------



## Greasylake (May 7, 2018)

It'll most likely come in a fairly small container, but having it in a container that's a little large for it for a day or two until you can get one if the little deli cups won't hurt it. Some people ship in the deli cups, but I've never ordered from the people you bought from so I have no idea what kind of containers they ship in.

I think that container should work. It's a little large but after a few molts it should fill the container fine.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

i have one of those deli ones but there are big holes in it that are probably too big.


----------



## Greasylake (May 7, 2018)

Yeah the holes in the deli cup are too big. The T would probably be able to just walk right out. Ideally the holes should be poked with a small needle. Itll keep the spider inside, it's easy, and it does the job just fine.


----------



## tewebag (May 7, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> I actually have a small container that had chocolates in it thats a decent size, ill take a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, as he stated that is what dls stands for and is the most used way to measure the length of a tarantula. That plastic box will actually work for you also, tiny bit large at first but way better than a ten gallon.

Hobby lobby actually carries these "crystal clear display case" for baseballs (and larger balls) that work well for the smaller tarantulas, the lid is a bit of a pain but I attach handles to all of the ones I use for easier removal of the lid. That looks to be about the same size as that box you have there so it should work.

And as stated above, those holes in the deli cup are way to large to use for a sling


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Yes, as he stated that is what dls stands for and is the most used way to measure the length of a tarantula. That plastic box will actually work for you also, tiny bit large at first but way better than a ten gallon.
> 
> Hobby lobby actually carries these "crystal clear display case" for baseballs (and larger balls) that work well for the smaller tarantulas, the lid is a bit of a pain but I attach handles to all of the ones I use for easier removal of the lid. That looks to be about the same size as that box you have there so it should work.
> 
> And as stated above, those holes in the deli cup are way to large to use for a sling


i drilled some holes in the box.  













20180507_020034



__ Apestabrook
__ May 7, 2018
__ 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (May 7, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> i drilled some holes in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should work out fine. Post some pictures in here when you get it all set up with your new t tomorrow, would love to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

tewebag said:


> That should work out fine. Post some pictures in here when you get it all set up with your new t tomorrow, would love to see it.


Thanks! I ordered it overnight sunday but i dont think they ship out on Sunday, so its either gonna be tomorrow or Tuesday
What should i do for water? just like a bottle cap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (May 7, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Thanks! I ordered it overnight sunday but i dont think they ship out on Sunday, so its either gonna be tomorrow or Tuesday
> What should i do for water? just like a bottle cap?


Small slings do just fine drinking off the substrate or the side of the enclourse. Once it gets some size to it (about the time for its rehouse from that enclourse) it will be time to add in that bottle cap. 

When it is in premolt / right after just keep the substrate a little bit extra (not swampy) damper than normal to ensure it has accessible water.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Small slings do just fine drinking off the substrate or the side of the enclourse. Once it gets some size to it (about the time for its rehouse from that enclourse) it will be time to add in that bottle cap.
> 
> When it is in premolt / right after just keep the substrate a little bit extra (not swampy) damper than normal to ensure it has accessible water.















Eupalaestrus campestratus Enclosure



__ Apestabrook
__ May 7, 2018
__ 4
__
campestratus
eupalaestrus
eupalaestrus campestratus
pink zebra beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (May 7, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Eupalaestrus campestratus Enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, can't wait to see the t in it!


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Small slings do just fine drinking off the substrate or the side of the enclourse. Once it gets some size to it (about the time for its rehouse from that enclourse) it will be time to add in that bottle cap.
> 
> When it is in premolt / right after just keep the substrate a little bit extra (not swampy) damper than normal to ensure it has accessible water.


so i should be fine just misting the substrate? Ive got Jungle Mix Fir & Sphagnum Peat Moss













Eupalaestrus campestratus Enclosure



__ Apestabrook
__ May 7, 2018
__ 4
__
campestratus
eupalaestrus
eupalaestrus campestratus
pink zebra beauty


----------



## tewebag (May 7, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> so i should be fine just misting the substrate? Ive got Jungle Mix Fir & Sphagnum Peat Moss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just keep the sphagnum slightly moist and you should do just fine. If you do mist, lightly do it. 

Personally I am not a fan of misting instead I use paint pipettes that hold about 3ml of water and just use them to drop water onto the substrate or wherever I need it. In small enclourses like how that one looks, it's a bit of a hassle to mist without watering your tarantula in the process.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Yeah, just keep the sphagnum slightly moist and you should do just fine. If you do mist, lightly do it.
> 
> Personally I am not a fan of misting instead I use paint pipettes that hold about 3ml of water and just use them to drop water onto the substrate or wherever I need it. In small enclourses like how that one looks, it's a bit of a hassle to mist without watering your tarantula in the process.


good point, my girlfriends mom is a nurse so she has a shit load of medical stuff, probably some kind of dropper somewhere.


----------



## Dave Jay (May 7, 2018)

I guess you've been reading up on how to set up a sling enclosure?
You'll find many different opinions on the subject and none will be outright wrong. You have a larger than usual container and that will give you more to work with, you will really be setting up for a larger spider as that container will last for a couple of moults at least. You have room for a water dish so imo why not add one? My small slings use them even though they are well fed. Slings won't drown, the hair traps air around their bodies, so don't add anything bar water to the dish. A bottle top is what I've used mostly, I found a brand of water with a smaller than usual top. With smaller enclosures I'm using caps that you close pipes or tubes off with, you have room for a bottle cap though I'm sure.
Be sure to post pics when you're finished!


----------



## Thekla (May 7, 2018)

Yeah, simply add a small water dish and keep part of the substrate slightly moist or just the sphagnum moss. I'd offer a dry part as well, so your sling has a choice where it wants to stay. 

I would also tamp down the substrate better. It looks kinda loose, and Ts usually hate to walk on fluffy underground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Yeah, simply add a small water dish and keep part of the substrate slightly moist or just the sphagnum moss. I'd offer a dry part as well, so your sling has a choice where it wants to stay.
> 
> I would also tamp down the substrate better. It looks kinda loose, and Ts usually hate to walk on fluffy underground.


OK, I didn't want to do it too much so it couldn't burrow. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> I guess you've been reading up on how to set up a sling enclosure?
> You'll find many different opinions on the subject and none will be outright wrong. You have a larger than usual container and that will give you more to work with, you will really be setting up for a larger spider as that container will last for a couple of moults at least. You have room for a water dish so imo why not add one? My small slings use them even though they are well fed. Slings won't drown, the hair traps air around their bodies, so don't add anything bar water to the dish. A bottle top is what I've used mostly, I found a brand of water with a smaller than usual top. With smaller enclosures I'm using caps that you close pipes or tubes off with, you have room for a bottle cap though I'm sure.
> Be sure to post pics when you're finished!


Definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

I'm not sure where to post this so it's the most useful, but I found an old thread with people discussing how to dry substrate, I've done mine and was curious how others did it. I feel like they're waaay over complicating it, talking about baking it, setting it outside on a pan and letting it dry, stuff like that. 

My solution: Find a clean pillowcase you don't really care about, put the overly damp substrate in, find a cheese cloth string or clean shoelace, tie the pillow sack shut, throw it in the dryer on a full cycle. 

BOOM! dry substrate lol.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 7, 2018)

A little bummed out, "next day" just means that when they ship it it'll be overnight, but they send out orders in batches. It may be a few days before i get my pet.


----------



## tewebag (May 8, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> I'm not sure where to post this so it's the most useful, but I found an old thread with people discussing how to dry substrate, I've done mine and was curious how others did it. I feel like they're waaay over complicating it, talking about baking it, setting it outside on a pan and letting it dry, stuff like that.
> 
> My solution: Find a clean pillowcase you don't really care about, put the overly damp substrate in, find a cheese cloth string or clean shoelace, tie the pillow sack shut, throw it in the dryer on a full cycle.
> 
> BOOM! dry substrate lol.


I just place a lamp right above it if I am in a hurry for it to be dry otherwise I make it slower from brick form and it gets pretty dry from the start that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dave Jay (May 8, 2018)

tewebag said:


> I just place a lamp right above it if I am in a hurry for it to be dry otherwise I make it slower from brick form and it gets pretty dry from the start that way.


I agree, I've found that 1.7 litres of water is perfect if you leave it overnight, once the soggy outside is mixed with the dry inside it is perfect for packing, it evens out to a nice moisture level. Any wetter and it's too wet to use straight away, any drier and it wont pack down firmly.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 8, 2018)

Should be getting my baby tomorrow morning, wasn't sure what was best to feed it so i got some baby crickets, flightless fruit flies, and meal worms. 
For anyone that has used flightless fruit flies, how do you go about feeding them to your T?
They tend to jump when i open the jar and I'm not sure if the T will eat it whole or if i need to be looking for a carcass to remove from the enclosure to keep it clean.

Also, i picked up a cricket cage and I'm feeding them Fluker's Orange Cubes. The ingredients all look organic and the container says its safe for whatever is going to be eating the crickets, does anyone have experience with this that can give some advice, I just want to make sure my T is safe and healthy.


----------



## Greasylake (May 8, 2018)

Flightless fruit flies are nutritionally deficient and feeding a diet of only these little demons will eventually result in a dead spider. Crickets, roaches and superworms are the way to go. With a small cricket you can simply crush the head and leave it in the enclosure overnight, the spiderling will eventually find and eat it. As for the orange cubes, my crickets never ate them for some reason so I just started putting a slice of apple in their container, never had any problems. The meal works will burrow, and at the size of your spider they're probably too big for it anyway. You would have to slice them to the appropriate size and leave them in overnight like with the crickets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tewebag (May 8, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Also, i picked up a cricket cage and I'm feeding them Fluker's Orange Cubes. The ingredients all look organic and the container says its safe for whatever is going to be eating the crickets, does anyone have experience with this that can give some advice, I just want to make sure my T is safe and healthy.


I've used them in the past, they work as advertised and provide water and food although an apple slice or another fruit and dry dog food works just as well (easier when you have a large amount also)


----------



## Apestabrook (May 8, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Flightless fruit flies are nutritionally deficient and feeding a diet of only these little demons will eventually result in a dead spider. Crickets, roaches and superworms are the way to go. With a small cricket you can simply crush the head and leave it in the enclosure overnight, the spiderling will eventually find and eat it. As for the orange cubes, my crickets never ate them for some reason so I just started putting a slice of apple in their container, never had any problems. The meal works will burrow, and at the size of your spider they're probably too big for it anyway. You would have to slice them to the appropriate size and leave them in overnight like with the crickets.


Okay, i guess i'll use this batch of flies with a cricket added so it's getting nutrients. I was planning to cut the worms in half.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 9, 2018)

As far as a hide, in a container that small and it being a sling, how would you go about making its hide?


----------



## tewebag (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> As far as a hide, in a container that small and it being a sling, how would you go about making its hide?


Little piece of cork bark, some leaf litter, basically anything it can get under if it needs to. I perfer a piece of cork bark, just break a piece off to suit the size you need then position it so the t can get into it.


----------



## Dave Jay (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> As far as a hide, in a container that small and it being a sling, how would you go about making its hide?


I make a dent or hole in the substrate then place something over it, that way you don't need to find something with the perfect curve, anything flat will do. With baby scorpions or centipedes I've used pieces cut out of plastic flower pots. I've also broken up bigger aquarium decorations and sanded the edges smooth. I find that in small tubs regular wood or bark has a tendency to go mouldy and I don't have access to cork bark.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 9, 2018)

Dave Jay said:


> I make a dent or hole in the substrate then place something over it, that way you don't need to find something with the perfect curve, anything flat will do. With baby scorpions or centipedes I've used pieces cut out of plastic flower pots. I've also broken up bigger aquarium decorations and sanded the edges smooth. I find that in small tubs regular wood or bark has a tendency to go mouldy and I don't have access to cork bark.


Thanks Dave, i don't have any cork bark either, its very difficult to work with such a little space, the hide will take up 70% of the cage. I dont want it to feel crowded.

This is what i've got put together. The Dr Pepper lid is for scale.





Just got my T in the mail!!! never thought i would describe a spider as cute lol! How long did you guys wait before feeding yours after arrival?

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## tewebag (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> How long did you guys wait before feeding yours after arrival?


Depending on the size I give it anywhere to the end of the first day to a couple days after getting it before I try feeding. Good thing about slings is you just put in a prekilled item and if it's still there a day later simply remove it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Just got my T in the mail!!! never thought i would describe a spider as cute lol! How long did you guys wait before feeding yours after arrival?
> View attachment 274821
> View attachment 274822


Excellent! 
And yes, you get a whole new appreciation of spiders once you look at them in a different way, I think mine are cute too.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 9, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Depending on the size I give it anywhere to the end of the first day to a couple days after getting it before I try feeding. Good thing about slings is you just put in a prekilled item and if it's still there a day later simply remove it.


It's been in its hide since i got it, i crushed a crickets head and dropped it in there, It's untouched so far.



Dave Jay said:


> Excellent!
> And yes, you get a whole new appreciation of spiders once you look at them in a different way, I think mine are cute too.


My brother goes, "nope! you can keep that" lol


----------



## Dave Jay (May 9, 2018)

Tell me that's not cute!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And my little teddy bear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tewebag (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> It's been in its hide since i got it, i crushed a crickets head and dropped it in there, It's untouched so far.


Give it 24 hours then remove it, dead things are excellent mold growers. 



Apestabrook said:


> My brother goes, "nope! you can keep that" lol


Most people will be like that, they just don't see them as they are. This little guy was the first one I got for myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Apestabrook (May 9, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Give it 24 hours then remove it, dead things are excellent mold growers.
> 
> 
> Most people will be like that, they just don't see them as they are. This little guy was the first one I got for myself
> ...


OH cool! Is that a GBB?


----------



## tewebag (May 9, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> OH cool! Is that a GBB?


Avicularia avicularia, arboreal dwelling. Avics are my favorite


----------



## Apestabrook (May 10, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Avicularia avicularia, arboreal dwelling. Avics are my favorite


Did you have difficulties getting your slings to eat. She keeps running away from everything I put in there. Meal worms are bigger than her, crickets are the same size as her and fruit flies she ignores.


----------



## Thekla (May 10, 2018)

Cut up the mealworm to an appropiate size, put the piece in front of her hide... and wait. If she's hungry, she'll eat it. If not, take it out after 24 h (before it can rot) and try again after a few days.

There's more than enough evidence, that slings will indeed scavenge dead mealworms! 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/more-evidence-that-slings-eat-mealworm-pieces.306998/

You could also prekill crickets and leave them in there. Same game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (May 10, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Did you have difficulties getting your slings to eat. She keeps running away from everything I put in there. Meal worms are bigger than her, crickets are the same size as her and fruit flies she ignores.


Since you just received it this morning, give it some time, missing a day or two will not kill it. It may just need a little adjustment time.

Do this;


Thekla said:


> Cut up the mealworm to an appropiate size, put the piece in front of her hide... and wait. If she's hungry, she'll eat it. If not, take it out after 24 h (before it can rot) and try again after a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apestabrook (May 10, 2018)

tewebag said:


> Since you just received it this morning, give it some time, missing a day or two will not kill it. It may just need a little adjustment time.
> 
> Do this;


Damn, I crushed a crickets head, put it in front of her hide, played a couple rounds of Smite on PS4, peek in and the cricket is pulled inside haha. Do they generally eat the entire thing or drain its insides and leave a carcass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag (May 10, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Damn, I crushed a crickets head, put it in front of her hide, played a couple rounds of Smite on PS4, peek in and the cricket is pulled inside haha. Do they generally eat the entire thing or drain its insides and leave a carcass?


Normal feedings leave a nice little ball of leftovers, if you see it remove it if not it's not a huge deal just remove it if you see mold.
Slings it all depends on how big of a fatty they are verus how big the prey item offered was. Sometimes they will devour it all other times they will eat like half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malo (May 10, 2018)

I can never find remains of crickets from my sling.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 11, 2018)

Turns out she pulled it into the hide but didnt do anything with it. 
Think i may just go a few days without putting anything in there, then after maybe 3 days put a cricket in


----------



## Thekla (May 11, 2018)

Apestabrook said:


> Turns out she pulled it into the hide but didnt do anything with it.


Are you sure? Because sometimes they just nibble a bit and leave the rest... depends on the size of the feeder and the size of the T. And your T is still pretty small. You might not be able to see that she actually ate.


----------



## Apestabrook (May 12, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Are you sure? Because sometimes they just nibble a bit and leave the rest... depends on the size of the feeder and the size of the T. And your T is still pretty small. You might not be able to see that she actually ate.


I hope so, I'm really worried about messing up haha


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (May 16, 2018)

If you use a glass aquarium you need to get a custom lid made of acrylic or something. I have my M. balfouri female in a 10 gallon aquarium and I went to Orchard Supply and got a piece of acrylic cut to size with ventilation holes put in. I then glued acrylic hinged locks on with silicone and it worked out nicely.



Apestabrook said:


> Thats a very good question, i was trying to be preemptive and get it's home all setup so it would be ready when it got here, but when i ordered it, the only information was this "1/4-1/3" spiderlings " under the title. I'm not sure what that refers to.


This is a very very tiny spider and you definitely can't put it in a 10 gallon aquarium... It needs a tiny enclosure about the size of the little plastic box you posted later. I'd probably add 1 more row of little ventilation holes.


----------

